# Seeing the tooth of the canvas



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

I am painting on canvas with acrylic paint, my painting is finished but I can see the tooth of the canvas showing though behind the paint. Is this ok? I want to present to a gallery and wondering if they see the tooth of the canvas showing it would be rejected. Attached is a close up of my canvas. Any feedback would be great. Thanks


----------



## erik (May 19, 2019)

I guess the concern would more be about the general feel of the work, the style and the visual statement over a minor flaw...surely they are not going to point at the tooth and send you away if it is a good fit to their representation style....I think.


----------



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

thanks I hope so the entire piece came out nicely just concerned about seeing the canvas when you are up close


----------

